# survivor sign up sheet



## cement (Jan 30, 2009)

IlliniASU said:


> I must have missed the part where we even got to sign up!
> If there's an open spot, let me know... I'm definitely interested!
> 
> I'm with you Ray, I just keep adding a word or two to 'Stable'...


----------



## IlliniASU (Jan 30, 2009)

Present and accounted for!


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## cement (Jan 31, 2009)

anyone else?


----------



## jrsc (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll play.


----------



## sehad (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm in, or is it too late?


----------



## cement (Feb 6, 2009)

not sure. we sent out a few recruiting letters, but I don't know if we got replies.


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 3, 2009)

what are we signing up for? can i sign up? i wanna sign up!


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 4, 2009)

heck, everyone quit round one on me..


----------



## maryannette (Jun 4, 2009)

no way i could do it now.


----------



## Supe (Jun 4, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> heck, everyone quit round one on me..


X2. I guess we'll just have to declare the A-Team as the real survivors.

That aside, no round two for me. Travel this month, thrash to get everything I need done before I leave, and then I relocate to the job site July 1st, so fun time is over


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

So, what's the deal here. Any interest for a new game? Something similar but altered to accomodate people's schedules?

JR


----------

